# Who do you NOT want to be your type?



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Sometimes people identify so closely with "their type" that they can feel offended or embarrassed or some such thing if someone types a famous person that they don't like as "their type." 

Anyone care to admit to a famous person identified as "your type" that you feel this way about? Or even someone you refuse to accept as "your type"?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Back when I saw myself as an INFP, I was bullied by a girl at the school I used to go to. I typed her as everything but her actual type, which was ENTP. I thought she could not be ENTP because I did not see her as what I thought of ENTP as; smart, open-minded etc. 

Now when I haven't seen her in ages, I realize she really was an ENTP who was very open-minded, smart, clever etc. But she was also a bitch, which is why I was blind back then. I was also bullied, so, yeah, I can kind of see why I would let myself get blinded by that.

However, back to the actual question. I'm not an ENTP, but I told you this because I think it can also happen in general with typing, when you don't like someone. I have to admit I did favor some types above others because I'm a biased stupid human being.

.. Oops. I thought of MBTI and not Enneagram again. I did not really know about Enneagram back then, but I would type her as a 7w8 now.

Maybe she could be 4 (not really), but I'm not (as much) blinded as I used to, so I'm pretty sure she isn't. I cannot know though, because I don't know her.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Gosh, I just don't think that way. If anything, I get excited when I see someone I like as being the same ennea/MBTI/tri- type as me, but it doesn't go in reverse. Actually, I would feel interested that I now have insights into that person's character. 

But I don't think I'd have either the emotional power (or pettiness) necessary to HATE a famous person I don't know, let alone regret the fact we shared a type.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

Hell no, we NEED some really hateful and evil Nines. :ninja:


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

My mother. For over 10 years I typed as an INFJ. I didn't switch types (I would have been a 2) until the last 2-3 years. My personality has changed at an insane rate. My driving forces have changed and I would say that they maybe we're always what they are, just hidden. Being with someone who didn't want me to leave the house unless it was to do things for them forced one side of me to be highlighted without allowing my whole character freedom. 

My mother would be a very unhealthy 2. She's narcisistic. Hypochondriac. Physically and verbally abusive. The kind of person who would get angry and kill or 'lose' your pet. All the while no one actually loves her or cares for her enough - if you did, you wouldn't make her suffer the way you do. Don't you understand how much she does for you?

The idea of being my mother really made me want to type her as something else. <--- foolishness of youth. 

INFJs and 2s can be amazing people. But they can also be nightmares. Just like any other type.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Not sure if a fictional person counts but.. Lila Tournay. From the show Dexter.









I will call her a sx 2 till my dying breath.. not just because I hate her and don't want her to be a 4, I genuinely think she's a sx 2. She is no 4w3! Artsy, yes. Unconventional, yes. Emotional, yes. But 4? No.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Hitler.

/:bored:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Hitler. (Edit: Oh my god. I didn't even read the post above mine.)


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I too immediately thought Hitler haha


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Pauly Shore : (


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

braided pain said:


> Hitler.
> 
> /:bored:


Some argue that Hitler was INFJ, and I myself believe that to be the case.

If there's any politician us INTJs should be embarrassed about, it should be Hillary Clinton, although, some argue she may be ISTP.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going with Hitler.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nator said:


> Some argue that Hitler was INFJ, and I myself believe that to be the case.
> 
> If there's any politician us INTJs should be embarrassed about, it should be Hillary Clinton, although, some argue she may be ISTP.


No way she's Se. She's INTJ. No question. Definitely a thinker, definitely introvert, definitely a judger. I see Te. And it just makes sense with Bill being ESFP or ENFP.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Nator said:


> Some argue that Hitler was INFJ, and I myself believe that to be the case.
> 
> If there's any politician us INTJs should be embarrassed about, it should be Hillary Clinton, although, some argue she may be ISTP.


Well, yes, but we're in the enneagram section here, and his most common typing is my own 6, specifically 6w5, and I just uuuugh. Do. Not. Want.

/have seen cases for 4 and 1, but I doubt they want him either.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

braided pain said:


> Well, yes, but we're in the enneagram section here, and his most common typing is my own 6, specifically 6w5, and I just uuuugh. Do. Not. Want.
> 
> /have seen cases for 4 and 1, but I doubt they want him either.


Hitler is just a good example of people gone bad. I'm so gonna get flamed for this. Hitler was evil, he did horrible horrible things. My family suffered hardcore via Hitler minions. The dude did use his brain to do great (terrible/horrible) things. 

If Hitler is possible, imagine what we can do on the opposite side of the spectrum. 

But yeah, Hitler isn't exactly someone *anyone* wants as a poster child.

Can we now make lists of people we're *happy* are our types?!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

This happens to me a lot (and I'm not afraid to admit it). I have a swell of pride about my type - - I don't see it as petty. I get excited and happy when someone I appreciate is identified in the same "camp" as me, and kind of like:

"NoOoOoooo*!*"

If someone I dislike, or find abhorrent is possibly the same type as me.

Case in point, I was nervous about Donald Trump being a type 7 - - but most people type him at 8w7 (which is fine;; I'm cool with a 7-wing, as long as it's not primary).

I am usually thrilled to find out about most celebrities that are 7w6;; but sometimes, the more immature, rough-around-the-edges, 7w8 (and some 7w6's) embarrass me. Such as Charlie Sheen, and Miley Cyrus (maybe you'd say the more "unhealthy"*?*). :fatigue:

But I feel really *happy* that I'm in the same type/ "camp" as Robin Williams, Robert Downy Jr., Steven Spielberg, and Jim Carry (the more innocent, imaginative, and humorous type 7's - - basically, the individuals I relate to*!*). :congratulatory:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone in whom my deepest and most hated flaws pop out in. It's shameful to see them and know that thing people squirm at in them is something I share. 

I'm actually pretty good with more Nines. Can't really think of one I've winced at. I guess I don't see myself much in Presidents Reagan or Obama, but I suppose I'm the opposite of offended at their being "my type".


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

All the really over-nice rosy-cheeked saccharine figures in the world


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

braided pain said:


> Well, yes, but we're in the enneagram section here, and his most common typing is my own 6, specifically 6w5, and I just uuuugh. Do. Not. Want.
> 
> /have seen cases for 4 and 1, but I doubt they want him either.


Well I've passively considered 6w5 and seriously considered INFJ...both of which are common typings for Hitler. So no... (shoves Hitler into a small uncomfortable box because no type wants him.)

And thankfully I'm quite sure I'm sp/so and I don't think Hitler is ever typed that way so I'm partially safe lol.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Osama bin Laden was also thought to be INFJ. Just thought I'd add fuel to the fire.


----------

